# Golden Gate Bridge Wins Second Hall of Fame Contest!



## Wu-Gambino (Dec 13, 2002)

*Week 02: Most Beautiful Bridge*

*1. Golden Gate Bridge, San Francisco* - 34 votes (36.56%)









*2. Erasmus Bridge, Rotterdam* - 26 votes (27.96%)









*3. Tower Bridge, London* - 12 votes (12.90%)









*4. Viaduc de Millau Bridge, Millau* - 11 votes (11.83%)









*5. Brooklyn Bridge, New York City* - 10 votes (10.75%)


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

spectacular bridge !


----------



## 3dinge (Nov 18, 2009)

¡Incredible! Ancient bridges vs new wave....


----------

